# اسطوانة تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج ((etabs v 9.6 )) للمهندس/ أيمن قنديل



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

كما وعدتكم اخواني الاعزاء بمفاجأة فقد عدت اليكم بمفاجأة من العيار الثقيل وهي عبارة عن دروس تعليم فيديو لبرنامج التحليل الانشأئي المعروف ETABS والخاص بتصميم المنشأت العالية وتتناول الدروس التسلسل في الخطوات من بداية تشغيل البرنامج وحتي الوصول لاستخراج النتائج وطرق الاستفادة منها في التصميم 

كما انا الدروس تتناول من ناحية اخري نظري عامة عن المنشأت العالية TALL BUILDING ودراسة لمعاملات التصميم في الكود المصري ومقارنتها بالكود الامريكي .

والان مع البرنامج







رابط تحميل البرنامج مع الكراك

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ljyugdm5nme
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zkcnnyzmlmq
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?5djzclgjzyd
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wjlcc2nmmrm
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jezrxizzjj1
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?m4zyhvzikm5
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nd5xymwmjm2

---------------------------------------------------------------------

روابط جديدة للبرنامج

http://www.multiupload.com/7F35XLPGKQ

http://www.4shared.com/file/216340200/25f9bd32/CSI_ETABS_97_Portable.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------
الدرس الاول : ETABS 9 +INTRO

http://www.4shared.com/file/129308859/5dbbb1e5/etabs_9_intro.html

الدرس الثاني :STEPS OF WORK 

http://www.4shared.com/file/129315192/a607ed83/2-_steps_of_work.html

الدرس الثالث : define new model 

http://www.4shared.com/file/129319174/9b31da80/3-_define_new_model.html

الدرس الرابع : define material+sections

http://www.4shared.com/file/129323189/4a052046/4-define_materialsection.html

الدرس الخامس : load cases +combination

http://www.4shared.com/file/129326792/f79f440f/5-load_casescombination.html

الدرس السادس : draw column+beams

http://www.4shared.com/file/129329357/742a4706/6-draw_columnbeams.html

الدرس السابع : draw shear wall

http://www.4shared.com/file/129334679/68653b05/7-draw_shear_wall.html


الدرس الثامن : mesh slab+divide frame



http://www.4shared.com/file/129336429/bc9fd3a5/8-mesh_slabdivide_frame.html

الدرس التاسع :applying the loads

http://www.4shared.com/file/129338336/d0ab9ec3/9-applying_the_loads.html

الدرس العاشر : analysing the model

http://www.4shared.com/file/129340688/a5b85c1b/10-analysing_the_model.html

الدرس الحادي عشر :replicate the story

http://www.4shared.com/file/129341903/49532fc3/11-replicate_the_story.html

الدرس الثاني عشر :modifying story data 

http://www.4shared.com/file/129345335/9e8cbb4/12-modifying_story_data.html

الدرس الثالث عشر :run the analysis

http://www.4shared.com/file/129346125/1c28175/13-_run_the_analysis.html

الدرس الرابع عشر :show the results

http://www.4shared.com/file/129348557/475ba971/14-show_the_results.html


الدرس الخامس عشر : using of rseult



http://www.4shared.com/file/129345661/75393903/15-using_of_rseult.html

الدرس السادس عشر : lateral loads combination

http://www.4shared.com/file/129353299/e378734e/16-_lateral_loads_combination.html

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*الي جميع الاعضاء الذين يعانون من مشاكل في عرض الفيدو يجب عليهم تحميل ذلك الكوداك قبل التشغيل*

*http://www.free-codecs.com/download/k_lite_Mega_codec_pack.htm*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

واخير اتمني ان تنال الدروس ارضاؤكم وفي انتظار ردودكم

اسالكم صالح الدعاء

م/ايمن محمد قنديل​


----------



## AutoHakeem (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكور أخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود

إن شاء اللّة في ميزان حسناتك​*


----------



## mahmod awad (1 سبتمبر 2009)

الله ينور يا هندسه وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 سبتمبر 2009)

شئ رائع بصراحة ومجهود كبير
بقالى شهور كتير منتظرة دروس تعليمية للايتاب 
ربنا يبارك فيك ويجازك خير
جارى التحميل ان شاء الله
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## وليد يوسف رميح (1 سبتمبر 2009)

دي بقي فعلا مفاجأة حلوة بجد ....
شكرا جزيلا يا مهندس / أيمن ... على هذا الشرح.
وجاري التحميل


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 سبتمبر 2009)

اتمني ان تنال المفاجأة ارضاؤكم وشكرا علي الردود الجميلة


----------



## أبو نادر (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مفاجأة جميلة كل الشكر لك
بس دير بالك بدأت تقترب من مجالنا الحيوي
وانتظر بعد التحميل المناقشة والأسئلة بكل شاردة وواردة
تحياتي واحترامي لجهدك المميز


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة وفي انتظار ردودكم ومقترحاتكم


----------



## رمزي2009 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا كتير اليك علي المجهود الطيب ويا رب يجعلو في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (1 سبتمبر 2009)

والله الواحد مش عارف يشكر حضرتك ازاي علي مجهودك الرائع
جزاك الله كل خير ورزقك ما تتمني


----------



## baraka2003 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز علي الدروس الممتازه
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس ايمن فعلا مفاجئة جميلة ,وفقك الله لكل ما يحبة ويرضاة 
وجاري التحميل وانتظر منا المناقشة بعد المشاهدة ان شاء الله
ورمضان كريم عليك وعلى الجميع


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخواني علي الردود الجميلة 

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (1 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي الشرح الرائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.إسلام (2 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير و لي أكثر من تعليق 

الفديو الخاص بال draw column and beam و show the result توجد فيهما مشكله في العرض 

السقف الذي قمت بإضافته في الدور الأخير من الواضح جدا أنه لا يوجد بينه و بين البلاطات الأخرى continuouity و اعتقد أن هناك خطأ في رسمه 

ممكن لو تفضلت أن تقول لي ما معنى windmy ?? اعذر جهلي في ذلك 

ممكن لو سمحت أن تقوم بعرض حالات ال combination في الكود المصري لقد بحثت عنها كثيرا و لم أجدها


----------



## محمد 977 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*تسلم ايدك و الف الف شكر*

تسلم ايدك و الف الف شكر 
مشكووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووور من صميم القلب 
تسلم ايدك و الف الف شكر 
مشكووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووور من صميم القلب


----------



## amr osheiba (2 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور وجذاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 سبتمبر 2009)

م.إسلام قال:


> جزاك الله ألف خير و لي أكثر من تعليق
> 
> الفديو الخاص بال draw column and beam و show the result توجد فيهما مشكله في العرض
> 
> ...


 
اخي العزيز 

بخصوص الفيديوهات فقدر راجعتها وهي باذن الله شغالة ولا مشاكل عليها

بخصوص سقف الاخير انا متفق معك حيث انه يجب لضمان الاستمرارية ان يكون تقسيم بلاطات السطح نفس تقسيم بلاطة الكور

بخصوص الكلمة المذكورة فهي حالة تحميل للرياح للحصول علي اقصي عزم my في اتجاه محور y​ 
اما بخصوص حالات التحميل في الكود المصري فسوف يتم عرضها في اقرب فرصة

ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت في الرد 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## abu 7assan (2 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك يا طيب ما قصرت والله


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (2 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور علي المجهود المبذول من اعضاء المنتدي الكرام


----------



## life for rent (2 سبتمبر 2009)

رررررررررررررررررررررررررررائع والله ياباشمهندس .......مجهودك خرافى فعلا فى المنتدى
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*توضيح حول set modifier at slab +beam+column*

_اخواني الاعزاء هناك نقطة خافتة عن البعض سوف اوضحها_

نحن نعلم جيدا ان deflection=5wl^4/385EI 

_والمسموح به في ال DELECTION_ 

في البلاطات L/350
في الكمرات L/250
في الكانتليفر L/450
في المنشأت العالية DRIFT = all height of building /450

_لذلك لازم نخلي set mod._
_
_في البلاطة = 0.25 في خانة M11,M22,M12
في الكمرة = 0.35 في خانة torsional constant and moment of inertia about 2 axis and 3 
في العمود = 0.7 في خانة مثل الكمرة

ولذلك نقلل INERTIA ليزيد DEFLECTION ويقارب الحقيقي 

هذا طبقا للكود الامريكي حيث ان الكمرة اقوي اكتر من البلاطة والعمود يتحمل الضغط


----------



## ayache selmane (3 سبتمبر 2009)

تقبل مني الشك و التقدير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة وفي انتظار المزيد من الردود والمقترحات


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا أخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة وانتظروني في الجديد


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (4 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا بس ياريت لو تمدنا بمعلومات اضافية او فيدوهات عن التحليل الديناميكي ببرنامج etabs


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس العاصمة قال:


> شكرا جزيلا بس ياريت لو تمدنا بمعلومات اضافية او فيدوهات عن التحليل الديناميكي ببرنامج etabs


 

والله ياخي كنت ناوي اجهز فعلا دروس في البرنامج للتحليل الديناميكي بس ده يتوقف علي الاقبال علي الموضوع وعدد الردود كي احس باهمية الموضوع لدي الاعضاء


----------



## م كراجة (4 سبتمبر 2009)

عزيزي ايمن عندي مشكلة في فك ملفات الضغط (winrar) لروابط البرنامج مع الكراك لا استطيع فتح اي من الملفات ارجو ان تجد لي حلا للمشكلة
و شكرا


----------



## baraka2003 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

smsmaaa30 قال:


> والله ياخي كنت ناوي اجهز فعلا دروس في البرنامج للتحليل الديناميكي بس ده يتوقف علي الاقبال علي الموضوع وعدد الردود كي احس باهمية الموضوع لدي الاعضاء


 كل امواضيع الللي م\ايمن بيشرحها مهمه جدا ودا باين من عدد الناس اللي بتقوم بالتنزيلات منتظرين من حضرتك الدروس للتحليل الديناميكي نظرا لاهميتها
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## rrt (4 سبتمبر 2009)

بصراحة تسلم ايدك يا مهندس أيمن وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.إسلام (4 سبتمبر 2009)

و الله يا بشمهندس أيمن أنا منتظر من حضرتك أكتر من حاجه : 

أولا: مشروع حقيقي من أول ادخاله على الإيتابس من الأوتوكاد لحد اللبشة على خوازيق مرورا بالتحليل الديناميكي و تراكيب الأحمال , هو ده إلي أنا منظروا من مهندس شاطر زي حضرتك 

ثانيا : مش معقول أكون شغال على الإيتابس و حاسس إنو زي الساب , اتمنى من حضرتك تقولنا الفروق و إزاي نستفيد منها 

ثالثا : اتمنى من حضرتك تساعدني في عمل modeling لحمام سباحه فيه curves و حجات كده , إزاي أدخل حمل الميه و حمل التراب , هو هو نفس حمام السباحه المستطيل ؟؟ 

اسف على الإطاله و شكرا جزيلا مقدما


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكور اخي*



baraka2003 قال:


> كل امواضيع الللي م\ايمن بيشرحها مهمه جدا ودا باين من عدد الناس اللي بتقوم بالتنزيلات منتظرين من حضرتك الدروس للتحليل الديناميكي نظرا لاهميتها
> مع خالص تحياتي


 

مشكور علي التشجيع وانتظروني في الجديد والتحليل الديناميكي بالايتاب


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 سبتمبر 2009)

م كراجة قال:


> عزيزي ايمن عندي مشكلة في فك ملفات الضغط (winrar) لروابط البرنامج مع الكراك لا استطيع فتح اي من الملفات ارجو ان تجد لي حلا للمشكلة
> و شكرا


 

اخي العزيز

بعد تحميلك كافة الملفات المضغوطة تقوم بفك اول ملف وهو سوف يفك باقي الملفات ليتكون ملف في النهاية هو ملف مضغوط نقوم بفكه ويظهر لنا البرنامج وايقونة التسطيب لنقوم بتسطيبه .


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 سبتمبر 2009)

م.إسلام قال:


> و الله يا بشمهندس أيمن أنا منتظر من حضرتك أكتر من حاجه :
> 
> أولا: مشروع حقيقي من أول ادخاله على الإيتابس من الأوتوكاد لحد اللبشة على خوازيق مرورا بالتحليل الديناميكي و تراكيب الأحمال , هو ده إلي أنا منظروا من مهندس شاطر زي حضرتك
> 
> ...


 
مشكور اخي الكريم علي مرورك

ان شاء الله نقدر نلبي طلبك وجاري تحضير الملفات المطلوبة


----------



## م.إسلام (5 سبتمبر 2009)

smsmaaa30 قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم علي مرورك
> 
> ان شاء الله نقدر نلبي طلبك وجاري تحضير الملفات المطلوبة




تعرف حضرتك و حتى لو كان الشرح power point يكون خدمتني خدمه جامده جدا و ربنا يكرمك و يوفقك لما فيه الخير


----------



## hima_mma (5 سبتمبر 2009)

جاري التحميل يا بشمهندس
ربنا يبارك في حضرتك
ويجعل مجهودك العظيم ده في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

بس عندي سؤال بسيط 
ممكن تحط المواضيع والدروس دي على كام اسطوانة ؟ وشكرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 سبتمبر 2009)

hima_mma قال:


> جاري التحميل يا بشمهندس
> ربنا يبارك في حضرتك
> ويجعل مجهودك العظيم ده في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
> 
> ...


 

والله ياخي مكن تأخذ منك 3 اسطوانات خلاف البرنامج نفسه وشكرا


----------



## بسام.م.ب (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*بارك الله بك أخي الكريم على المجهود

وإن شاء اللّه جعله في ميزان حسناتك​*


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (5 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (5 سبتمبر 2009)

منتظرين الجديد والي الامام دائما وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 سبتمبر 2009)

انتظروني اليوم في الجديد علي منتدانا 








اسالكم صالح الدعاء


----------



## م.طاهر (5 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## قاسم شكري (6 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك بس لي طلب ان تحمله على الميديا فير 


شكرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة


----------



## محمد 977 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكوووور مشكوووووووووووور تسلم ايدك*

مشكوووور مشكوووووووووووور تسلم ايدك 
الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب على التميز و الإبداع
مشكوووور مشكوووووووووووور تسلم ايدك 
الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب على التميز و الإبداع


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا م \ أيمن على هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله 
*
*وما عسى الحاكى يحكى فى هذا المجهود, وشرف لهندسة المنصورة *
*




*


----------



## adz0086 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود

إن شاء اللّة في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود تشكر عليه جزاك الله كل خير ونرجو الاستمرار


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## الصادق اثنين (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك على الشرح


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (11 سبتمبر 2009)

في انتظار ردودكم وتعليقاتكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حازم مالك (14 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يجزيك عني خيراُ ..والله تعرف قدر كيف انا كنت ارغب في تعلم البرنامج


----------



## way_roma (15 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا علي هذا المجهود لكن عند فك ملفات الشرح فانه يعطي errorاتمني ان تساعدنا جعل الله هذا المجهود في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## life for rent (15 سبتمبر 2009)

ازاى نظهر النتائج على ال core?????????????????????
اتمنى الرد...وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## سيد طه محمد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

و الله بجد مش هارف أقولك أيه ................. روح يا شيخ ربنا يجزيك كل خير على المجهود العظيم ده


----------



## هاله النجار (16 سبتمبر 2009)

تم التحميل
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## LeValet (16 سبتمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله عليك يا باشمهندس
انت فعلا تستاهل الحســـد
(الحسد المحمود)
أظن ينطبق عليك حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا حسد إلا في اثنتين . . . . . . . . )
ربنا يرزقك الإخلاص ويزيدك
ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## engahmednagi (17 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك

جاري التحميل..............


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكور أخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود

إن شاء اللّة في ميزان حسناتك​*


----------



## صلاح المهندس (17 سبتمبر 2009)

جاري التنزيل والشكر الجزيل لابوالحلول. والجواب باين من عنوانة.


----------



## صقر الهندسه (17 سبتمبر 2009)

الف الف الف شكر اخي الكريم فعلا هذا الذي كنت ابحث عنه منذ مده
لكن للاسف المقع 4shared محجوب من قبل مورد الخدمه في بلدي .....انقذني بالحل والله يجزيك الف خير

مع خالص الود.....


----------



## taher farag (17 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك مشكور


----------



## hme65 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي علي هدا المجهود لكن هده etbs v9.5 و ليس 9.6


----------



## فيصل بوزي (19 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ولكن الملفات عبارة عن ملفات صوتية فقط ولا يوجد فيديو


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 سبتمبر 2009)

جزيل الشكر لكل الاعضاء الكرام الذين ابدعونا بردودهم الجميلة ومشاركاتهم الفعالة كل عام وانتم بخير

م/ايمن محمد قنديل


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (24 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## حسام عمر (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوررر على الفديوهات الرائعة والمجهود الطيب


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (25 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع يدل على كرم أخلاقك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (25 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور علي المجهود الاكثر من رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed zein (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا هندسه ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك فى حياتك ان شاء الله


----------



## محمودشمس (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الله ينور عليك يا بشمهندس وربنا يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هيثم مصطفى هاشم (3 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير كنت محتاج له جدا مجهود رائع جدا


----------



## majdiotoom (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*كل الشكر*

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## الشعلة المضيئة (4 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم 
هل هناك من عنده كلمة السر للدخول الى الكود الأريكي للمهندس عماد درويش


----------



## kazali016 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً وأحسن إليك


----------



## محمد إبراهيم شحاته (6 أكتوبر 2009)

ألف شكر يا أخي على هذا المجهود الرائع
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزيل الشكر لكل الاعضاء الكرام الذين ابدعونا بردودهم الجميلة ومشاركاتهم الفعالة كل عام وانتم بخير

م/ايمن محمد قنديل*​


----------



## aymn85 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*مشكور*

مشكور على مجهودك
نتمنى تغيير الرابط المزعج


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (12 أكتوبر 2009)

تمت مراجعة الروابط وجميعها يعمل


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (13 أكتوبر 2009)

انتظروني في المزيد من الشروحات قريبا علي منتدنا


----------



## محمد إبراهيم شحاته (16 أكتوبر 2009)

aymn85 قال:


> مشكور على مجهودك
> نتمنى تغيير الرابط المزعج


 
الروابط كلها تعمل ولا يوجد بها مشاكل والآن أكون أكملت إنزال كل الروابط


----------



## odwan (17 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ومجهود رائع تستحق التقدير عليه وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كمال محمد (17 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير عن جد بتستاهل التقييم


----------



## عصام احمد على (22 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير
م/عصام جادالله


----------



## eng.amani (22 أكتوبر 2009)

رائعة جدا ...


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 أكتوبر 2009)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بعض الوقت نظرا لأهميته وحرصا على استفادة جميع الاعضاء


----------



## samerr (23 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## eng.amani (23 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي الكريم 

الملفات معطوبه لاتعمل ربما لاني تاخرت في الحصول عليها اذ لم اتابع معكم ... ممكن تعيد تفعيلها


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (24 أكتوبر 2009)

و الله مش عارفين نشكرك ازاي جزاك الله كل خير مجهود اكثر من رائع ربنا يثقل بيه ميزانك ان شاء الله يا ريت يا باشمهندس الناس كلها تكون زيك تعطي فكرها لله لمن هم اقل خبرة و محبي التعلم ماكان لله دام و اتصل


----------



## صفوق مواس (24 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (24 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا عملت تنزيل للملفات تحميل البرنامج و الملفات معطوبة ما الحل شكرا لحسن تواصلكم


----------



## انس العسود (24 أكتوبر 2009)

انا يا مهندس عندي مشكلة وبرجو انك ترد علي فيها لاني مش عارف كيف انزل هالدروس ما بتفتح معي ليش ما بعرف ارجو الرد السريع وشكرا


----------



## محمد دهشورى (24 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عمرفيصل (24 أكتوبر 2009)

سلمت يمينك...ياعرب هلم بنا...لنطبق اذا الشعب يوما اراد الحياه
جاري التحميل


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير علي نشر العلم انا نزلت الملفات بس مش عارفة عند فك ضغط الملفات لتسطيب البرنامج لا يكتمل فك الضغط يا ريت اعرف ايه السبب لأني كده مش عارفة اسطب البرنامج ارجو الأفادة لكن الحمد لله ملفات الشرح كويسة و فتحت معايا


----------



## ziad_612 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*فعلا مجهود رائع*

السلام عليكم 
والله فعلا مجهود جبار جزاك الله خيرا 
والى الامام دائما :20:
تحياتى للموقع


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*هام جدا*​ 
*الي جميع الاعضاء الذين يعانون من مشاكل في عرض الفيدو يجب عليهم تحميل ذلك الكوداك قبل التشغيل*​ 
*http://www.free-codecs.com/download/k_lite_Mega_codec_pack.htm*​ 
*وقد راجعت جميع الروابط وجميعها يعمل*​ 

*مشكور جدا علي الردود الجميلة*​ 
*وانتظروني في الجديد قريبا جدا*​


----------



## زيادطارق (30 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## samerr (30 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر ياهندسة ومردتش عليا على موضوع البروكون والف شكر مرة تانية:7:


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (30 أكتوبر 2009)

samerr قال:


> الف شكر ياهندسة ومردتش عليا على موضوع البروكون والف شكر مرة تانية:7:


 

اخي العزيز اسف علي التاخير وقريبا جدا سوف انزل تعليم لبرنامج البروكون.....


----------



## samerr (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا.*


----------



## civilman_ahmed (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يجازيك خير يا ايمن انا احمد سيد من القاهرة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*انتظروني في الجديد مع عالم الطرق :







​*


----------



## medan (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*أسأل الله العظيم أن يزيدك من فضله وعلمه وجزاك الله خيرا بكل لحظة استغرقتها في الاعداد خير الجزاء*


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة وفي انتظار ردودكم وتعليقاتكم


----------



## samarli (7 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم انا نزلت الدروس و لكن عن التشغيل يطلع فقط صوت بدون صوره
ارجو التوضيح و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمدكركور (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا كتير اليك علي المجهود الطيب ويا رب يجعلو في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## احمدكركور (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا كتير اليك علي المجهود الطيب ويا رب يجعلو في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## محمد 977 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكووووووووووووووور تسلم الأيادي*

مشكووووووووووووووور تسلم الأيادي 
الف الف الف شكر
من صميم القلب
مشكووووووووووووووور تسلم الأيادي 
الف الف الف شكر
من صميم القلب


----------



## tamirmahmoud (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بوشناق (16 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندسة تقوى (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## م/شيماء محمد (18 نوفمبر 2009)

* مشكور أخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود

إن شاء اللّة في ميزان حسناتك​*​


----------



## بوشناق (18 نوفمبر 2009)

دائما متميز يا أخ ايمن ونحن ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## alkhle12 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي شكرا على هذا المجهود.


----------



## Moh-elsanee (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا مهندس / أيمن ويا ريت لو في شرح Safe


----------



## علي الرفاعي (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررا لايمن قنديل وشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا لسمسمه


----------



## abumo3az (19 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس 
وأسال الله أن يزيدك من علمة وفضله وأن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
وبجد أتمنى ان تراعى الادارة مجهودك الكبير وان تكون مشرفا بقسم الهندسة المدنية
""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
سؤال عالسريع 
عندما نقوم بعمل ديزاين للأعمدة على الايتاب بيكون هناك عزوم على الأعمدة مما يسبب احيانا انه غير ساف 
هل ممكن نعما ريليز للأعمدة علشان نلغى العزوم ويكون التصميم على الحمل الرأسى فقط ؟؟
"""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكور علي الردود الاكثر من رائعة وانتظروني في المزيد قريبا جدا*​


----------



## abumo3az (20 نوفمبر 2009)

فى انتظار اجابتك يا بشمهندس ايمن على السؤال
""""""""""""""""""""""""
سؤال عالسريع 
عندما نقوم بعمل ديزاين للأعمدة على الايتاب بيكون هناك عزوم على الأعمدة مما يسبب احيانا انه غير ساف 
هل ممكن نعما ريليز للأعمدة علشان نلغى العزوم ويكون التصميم على الحمل الرأسى فقط ؟؟
"""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 نوفمبر 2009)

abumo3az قال:


> فى انتظار اجابتك يا بشمهندس ايمن على السؤال





abumo3az قال:


> """"""""""""""""""""""""
> سؤال عالسريع
> عندما نقوم بعمل ديزاين للأعمدة على الايتاب بيكون هناك عزوم على الأعمدة مما يسبب احيانا انه غير ساف
> هل ممكن نعما ريليز للأعمدة علشان نلغى العزوم ويكون التصميم على الحمل الرأسى فقط ؟؟
> """""""""""""""""""""​


 


اخي العزيز

عندما نقوم بحل البلاطات المصمتة او البلاطات المفرغة ففي هذه الحالة يمكننا التعويض عن الاعمدة باستخدام الركيزة hinge وذلك لان الاعمدة في هذه الحالة لاتتعرض لعزوم انحناء وتتعرض فقط لقوي ضغط مركزية​ 
اما عندما نقوم بادخال البلاطات المسطحة flat slab فان جزء من حل هذه البلاطات هو نقل العزوم الي الاعمدة​ 
اما بالنسبة لحالة الاحمال الجانبية فان الذي يقاوم الاحمال الجانبية lateral loading في الغالب هو core or shear wall​ 
اما في حالة عدم وجودهما او وجود اي منهما فان الاعمدة تقوم بدورهما وبالتالي تقاوم العزوم نتيجة الاحمال الافقية​ 
لذا فان عمل ريليز للاعمدة لتحريرها من العزوم يصلح فقط في حالة الاحمال الراسية فقط وحسب نوع البلاطات السابق ذكرها​ 

والله اعلي واعلم​


----------



## abumo3az (20 نوفمبر 2009)

اخى الكريم انا اتحدث هنا عندما اقوم بعمل موديلنج ثلاثى الابعاد للمنشأ ككل 
والبلاطات هوردى ولكن اقوم بادخالها فى الايتاب بسمك مكافىء
ولا يوجد كور او شير وال
لذلك اجد عزوما على الاعمدة
والسؤال هل لو قمت بعمل ريليز للأعمدة للاغاء العزوم وتحميلها للكمرات يكون حلا صحيحا ام لا ؟


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 نوفمبر 2009)

عندما نقوم بحل البلاطات المصمتة او البلاطات المفرغة ففي هذه الحالة يمكننا التعويض عن الاعمدة باستخدام الركيزة hinge وذلك لان الاعمدة في هذه الحالة لاتتعرض لعزوم انحناء وتتعرض فقط لقوي ضغط مركزية

واعتقد انه عملية تمثيل العمود بhinge ماهي الا عمل ريليز للعمود للتحرر من العزوم


والله اعلي واعلم
​


----------



## njm (20 نوفمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## abumo3az (20 نوفمبر 2009)

انا اقوم بحل المنشا ككل وليس مسقط مسقط
لا اعتقد من خلال ردك انه يمكننى ان اقوم بعمل ريليز للأعمدة لتفادى العزوم عليها
بالظبط كاننى اقوم بحل مسقط مسقط واقوم بعمل هينج للأعمدة
جزاك الله خيرا
""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
سؤال اخير 
ايهما افضل الايتاب ام الروبوت ؟؟


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 نوفمبر 2009)

abumo3az قال:


> انا اقوم بحل المنشا ككل وليس مسقط مسقط
> لا اعتقد من خلال ردك انه يمكننى ان اقوم بعمل ريليز للأعمدة لتفادى العزوم عليها
> بالظبط كاننى اقوم بحل مسقط مسقط واقوم بعمل هينج للأعمدة
> جزاك الله خيرا
> ...


 

انا اعتقد انا الروبوت من اقوي البرامج الانشائية علي الساحة وهو برنامج شاما وخاص بجميع المنشأت الخرسانية او المعدنية ويتسلسل بالخطوات من اظهار النتائج وحتي الوصول للوح الانشائية مما يجعله فريدا من نوعه بين البرامج


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 نوفمبر 2009)

I AM PROUD FROM BEING EGYPTION


----------



## hassan awaden (24 نوفمبر 2009)

والله جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس 
من زمان وانا نفس اتعلم البرنامج الجميل ده 
ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مدني محمد (24 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود عظيم تشكرعليه كثيراَ وجزاك الله كل خير .
هنالك بعض الاسئلة ارجو التكرم بالرد :
1 - هل من الضروري عمل تقسيم(meshing) للكمرات في مرحلة اعداد النموذج.
2- ما هو الفرق بين عمل تقسيم ( meshing ) للبلاطات عن طريق امر ( edit) و عن طريق
الامر ( assign) .
و جزاك الله كل خير .


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (24 نوفمبر 2009)

مدني محمد قال:


> مجهود عظيم تشكرعليه كثيراَ وجزاك الله كل خير .
> هنالك بعض الاسئلة ارجو التكرم بالرد :
> 1 - هل من الضروري عمل تقسيم(meshing) للكمرات في مرحلة اعداد النموذج.
> 2- ما هو الفرق بين عمل تقسيم ( meshing ) للبلاطات عن طريق امر ( edit) و عن طريق
> ...





جزاك الله خيرا علي المرور الكريم

بالنسبة لامر mesh او تقسيم الكمرات فانه يتم تقسيمها بنفس تقسيم البلاطات حتي يكون هناك استمرارية نقل الحمل من البلاطات الي الكمرات continous in loading

اما بالنسبة لامر التقسيم للكمرات فنحصل عليه من قائمة edit ثم divide frame
اما بالنسبة للبلاطات فيكون التقسيم بامر edit ثم slab meshing
اما امر assign فهو لتخصيص قطاع معين او حمل معين


والله اعلي واعلم​


----------



## ودالثورة (28 نوفمبر 2009)

بمناسبة عيد الاضحى السنة الجاية ان شاء الله فى عرفات ياهندسة


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 نوفمبر 2009)

كل عام وأتنم بخير بمناسبة عيد الاضحي المبارك أنا محتاج برتامج (safe-v12 )


----------



## hitman1988 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته:
لو سمحت انا نزلت ملفات البرنامج Etabs الموجودة في بداية الموضوع ونزلت جميعها عدا الملف الاخير (السابع)
فارجو من الاخوة ان يقوموا برفعه مره اخري وهو صغير حوالي 23 ميجا 
وشكرا


----------



## mubarakoo (28 نوفمبر 2009)

:19: مشكوووووور أخي الفاضل جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.ابوعرفج (29 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووور


----------



## ودالثورة (29 نوفمبر 2009)

الرابط السابع لا يعمل


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.. 

أرجو الاطلاع على الموضوع التالي : 

مثبــت: موضوع برامج هندسية - شامل - شروحات، واستفسارات

مع تحيــــــــاتي..​*​


----------



## هندسة الصعيد (29 نوفمبر 2009)

:77::77:صدقني الواحد مش عارف يقولك شكرا ولا منتهي الشكر ولا اية علي مجهودك الرائع دة بجد ربنا يعوضك كل خير
وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## مجدى..مسلم (2 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور .......مشكوور ...كتير على المجهود المبذور للموقع وللاستفاده منه كل المهندسين 
وربنا يكرمك ..ويزيدك من علمه ...


----------



## محمد بن عطيه ميدان (2 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عماد محمد علو (3 ديسمبر 2009)

اتمنى من الله تعالى ان يجعل نور الهداية طريقك


----------



## eng.alfa (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مواضيعك كلها جميله وبنستفيد منها
وشكر كبير ليك يا باش مهندس


----------



## Mastermind_00 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

جزيت الجنة أنت ومن احببت وزقت من حيث لا تحتسب
اللهم امين


----------



## طارق الالفي (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا علي مجهود حضرتك المتميز وربنا يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير إن شاء الله .. تم تحميل جميع الدروس (الـ 16)... تحياتي


----------



## بسام.م.ب (5 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبد الرحمن66 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

والله مجهود رائع جدا 0000
ولك كل الشكر
وارجو من الله التوفيق دائما


----------



## ابونمه (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير ونفع بك


----------



## usama shoalla (9 ديسمبر 2009)

لا يسعنا الا ان نقول للمهندس ايمن قنديل جزاكم الله كل خير
وفى ميزان حسناتكم
انا بدات فى التزيل الان وفتحت احد الملفات وسعدت جدا
والى المزيد بعون الله


----------



## usama shoalla (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء
مرة اخرى اشيد بمجهودات الاخ المهندس ايمن
وعفوا هل يوجد مثل هذا المجهود الرائع لبرنامج safe1 2
اوsape 14
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (11 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكركم علي الردود الجميلة واسف علي التاخير نظرا لظروف رغما عني


----------



## الهدهد الجزائري (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكور أخي*


----------



## massalma (12 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## البرنس رامى (13 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلة في ميزان حسناتكم اللهم امين


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (15 ديسمبر 2009)

والله تلك الكلمات العطرة هي التي تدفعني الي ضروة تقديم كل ماهو جديد من اجلكم 

شكرا علي المرور الكريم


----------



## nid (16 ديسمبر 2009)

thank u very much for your job


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور علي الاهتمام جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*والله تلك الكلمات العطرة هي التي تدفعني الي ضروة تقديم كل ماهو جديد من اجلكم 

شكرا علي المرور الكريم*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*أول تعليم فيديو عربي لبرنامج (( Autodesk Revit Structures 2010)) للمهندس / أيمن قنديل 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t169608.html*
​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 ديسمبر 2009)

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## max_kimo2005 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يتقبل منك يا بشمهندس بس طلب بسيط ياريت لو تعرف تعمل الsourceكله على لينك واحد يكون افضل


----------



## salim salim (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed0167304104 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_mohamed_samir (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا و جزاك الله خير


----------



## A.Bozan (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الف وخمسمية وسبع وستون مليون شكر يا هندسة
بس لي عندك طلب لو سمحت
انا نزلت الملفات المضغوطة المرفقة وما كان فيها الايتاب 9.6 كان الايتاب 9.5
ممكن نلاقي الاصدار 9.6
شكرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 يناير 2010)

ٌrainman قال:


> الف وخمسمية وسبع وستون مليون شكر يا هندسة
> بس لي عندك طلب لو سمحت
> انا نزلت الملفات المضغوطة المرفقة وما كان فيها الايتاب 9.6 كان الايتاب 9.5
> ممكن نلاقي الاصدار 9.6
> شكرا


 

برجاء مراجعة الروابط شكرا علي مرورك الكريم


----------



## lemon tree (2 يناير 2010)

في البداية اود ان اشكركم على هذا المجهود الرائع. ولكن بعد ان قمت بتحميل البرنامج وتنزيله يظهر لي الرسالة التالية
license not found
error #17
probably no servers running
program will terminate
ارجوا المساعدة؟!!


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (3 يناير 2010)

يرجي تفعيل الكراك لاتمام تشغيل البرنامج


----------



## dhyaa79 (4 يناير 2010)

Thank you Ayman about what you submitted in this subject, it's very good.


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hosniecg (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود وجزاكم الله خيرا 
إن شاء اللّه في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## eedbakr (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## احمد_سلوم (8 يناير 2010)

شكرأ لك 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Barwary76 (9 يناير 2010)

اتمنى من الله العلي القدير ان يجعله في ميزلن حسناتك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (9 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## souha mahmoud (9 يناير 2010)

*مشكور أخي ايمن قنديل على هذا المجهود

إن شاء اللّة في ميزان حسناتك و يجعلك الله قنديل يضاء من اجل العلم اريد مساعدتك على تعليم ساب مع ادخال الزلزال 
*


----------



## souha mahmoud (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اريد المساعدة يا بشمهندس كيفية ادخال الزلزال في ساب2000 و كيف يمكن عمل خزان مستطيل ب ساب 2000 و شكراااااااا مسبقا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (11 يناير 2010)

souha mahmoud قال:


> *مشكور أخي ايمن قنديل على هذا المجهود
> 
> إن شاء اللّة في ميزان حسناتك و يجعلك الله قنديل يضاء من اجل العلم اريد مساعدتك على تعليم ساب مع ادخال الزلزال
> *


 

مشكور اختنا الغالية علي الردودو الرقيقة وجاري التحضير للمطلوب


----------



## kazali016 (11 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراُ


----------



## ماجد شرف (12 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم:
شكرا يااخى على هذا المجهود الكبير
وعلى وقتك الثمين الذى لم تبخل به على اخوانك .
جزاك الله خيرا عنا..........


----------



## دريهم (13 يناير 2010)

*شكرااااااااااااااا*

شكرا علي مجهودك الرائع بس البرنامج مش قادر اجد الكراك بتاعه
ياريت تدلني كيف اجد الكراك


----------



## ماجد شرف (13 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم:
اخى الكريم , تحميل الملف الاول والثانى لا يكتمل وحاولت اكثر من 3 مرات . هل من مساعده.
لك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## عيد حماد (13 يناير 2010)

مشكوووور جدا"


----------



## eng.anwar2010 (17 يناير 2010)

Thanks alot ya man on this prog


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (17 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دريهم (18 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وان كنت لا استطيع تسطيب البرنامج بسبب الكراك لا اعرف كيف اجده


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (18 يناير 2010)

اخي الحبيب الكراك موجود مع البرنامج بعد فك الضغط


----------



## mohammedkhairy (19 يناير 2010)

*يعنى هنقول ايه مافيش كلام ممكن نقوله للمهندس أيمن
كلمة شكرا قليلة جدا فى حقك
ربنا يجزيك خير*


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 يناير 2010)

محمد محمود خيرى قال:


> *يعنى هنقول ايه مافيش كلام ممكن نقوله للمهندس أيمن*
> *كلمة شكرا قليلة جدا فى حقك*
> *ربنا يجزيك خير*


 


جزاكم الله خيرا علي الكلمات الرقيقة


----------



## محمد 977 (20 يناير 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووور*

مشكوووووووووووور و تسلم الأيادي 
الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## دريهم (21 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز المهندس/ايمن انا البرنامج لا يفتح الا ببرنامج alchol فياليت تتكرم وتشرحلنا التسطيب بالتفصيل علي الموقع وشاكرين ليك مجهودك ونعتذر لاننا بنتعبك معانا لاني للان لم استطع تسطيب الجهاز
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المـــرداوي (21 يناير 2010)

تم التحميل وجزاك الله كل خير

وأرجو لو هناك دروس لتعليم برنامج stadd pro

وشاكرين لك تعاونك معنا


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (21 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 يناير 2010)

اسالكم الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 يناير 2010)

*




*​


----------



## دريهم (24 يناير 2010)

اللهم رب الناس...مذهب الباس...اشف وانت الشافي... لا شفاء الا شفاؤك.... شفاء لا يغادر سقما


----------



## marowan_mah (24 يناير 2010)

الف شكر يا اخي الكريم والله ميدك بالعلم الكثير


----------



## ايمن عبد الهادى (25 يناير 2010)

اشكرك على هذا البرنامج والشرح المميز


----------



## انس870 (25 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اخانا ايمن , وعجلّ لوالدتكم الكريمة الشفاء والعافية ..

اخي الكريم هلا أعطيطنا مرفق منفصل للكراك , فقد قمت بتحميل البرنامج وتنصيبه بشكل جيد الا أن الكراك سبب المشكلة حاليا ..


----------



## mohammed224 (25 يناير 2010)

تم تنزيل جميع الدروس بدون مشاكل . الله يكثر من أثالكم


----------



## adelahmedb73 (26 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم مهندس ايمن ارجو منك مساعدتي في كيفية تحليل مبني ( Tube Frame tall building) باستخدام برنامج etabs وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sreem (28 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على الجهودالرائع ووفقك لكل خير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 فبراير 2010)

جاري رفع محاضرات مفصلة بين الاتابس والمنشأت العالية


----------



## majdiotoom (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kazali016 (12 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ST.ENG (27 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mosaadelbana (18 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا كنت باسال يا شباب بعد تحميل البرنامج وعمل install تقريبا البرنامج محتاج ملف كراك او رخصة ازاي اعمله ومنين احمل الملف دة ولكم جزيل الشكر 
اشكرك يا م ايمن علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## احمد نابليون (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا للمهندس ايمن علي المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (18 مارس 2010)

روابط جديدة للبرنامج


http://www.multiupload.com/7F35XLPGKQ

http://www.4shared.com/file/216340200/25f9bd32/CSI_ETABS_97_Portable.html​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 مارس 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> روابط جديدة للبرنامج
> 
> 
> http://www.multiupload.com/7f35xlpgkq
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## وائل أبو عمر (18 مارس 2010)

اللهم بارك له فى وقته وصحته واجعل هذا الجهد فى ميزان حسناته
جزاك الله كل الخير أخوك وائل نشأت


----------



## gwem (20 مارس 2010)

الف الف شكر بس يارب يشتغل


----------



## parasismic (20 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (21 مارس 2010)

دائما رائع -- ومهما شكرناك لن نوفيك حقك -- لكن نسأل اللـــــــــــــــه ان يجازيك عن ذلك كل خير


----------



## جلال غني حسن (21 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً اخي الكريم و انشاء الله صدقه جاريه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو المينا (9 أبريل 2010)

ممكن الباسورد تبع البرنامج ي جماعه


----------



## ابو المينا (9 أبريل 2010)

ممكن الباسورد تبع البرنامج بليييييييييييييييز


----------



## ابو المينا (9 أبريل 2010)

ولكووو كلمه السر


----------



## ابو المينا (9 أبريل 2010)

للفور شات بليييييز


----------



## ابو المينا (9 أبريل 2010)

ممكن الباسورد لبرنامج فورشات


----------



## AHMAD237 (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الشرح و مرفق مع المشاركة ملف الكودك لمن لا يستطيعوا رؤية الفيديو


----------



## ابو المينا (9 أبريل 2010)

ممكن كلمة السر لفك البرنامج رابط الفور شارد


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## محمودشمس (19 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك جاري التحميل


----------



## محمد عبدالله شلبي (28 أبريل 2010)

الحلقة 6 و 14 لا تشتغل


----------



## Hussam Khader (2 مايو 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## ekhammoud (11 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## beko19 (16 مايو 2010)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس على الشرح بس لو ممكن باس وررد فك الضغط ل 9.7


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (22 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراا


----------



## Mohamedlovers (22 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## drahim67 (31 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بعلمكم


----------



## جلال الله (31 مايو 2010)

Thxxxx alot


----------



## ma_sheemy (4 يونيو 2010)

أنا أحبك فى الله
وألف شكر على مواضيعك الجيدة


----------



## ناصر الحداد (24 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## علي الرفاعي (27 يونيو 2010)

مجهود كبييييير كبيييييييييييييييييير جدا اخ ايمن وفقك الله وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## misho2797 (27 يونيو 2010)

مجهود رائع رائع بجد منك


----------



## nizar151 (29 يونيو 2010)

مشكور عللى هذا المجهود وبارك الله فيك وفي كل انسان طيب يفيد البشريه
ولكن هناك باسوورد للبرنامج ممكن لو سمحت نعرف الباسوورد


----------



## magdyamdb (29 يونيو 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود العظيم

إن شاء اللّة في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## qssder (14 يوليو 2010)

مشكوور جدداااااااا اخي
ويا حبذا لو ترفع الحلقة الساسة على الميديا فير


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (18 يوليو 2010)

لك كامل اعجــابى و شكـــرى الكبيـــر على المجهـــود الرائع و عدم بخلك علينـــا بهذه البرامج الرائعه


----------



## alaa aly elsayed (31 يوليو 2010)

شكرا كتير اليك علي المجهود الطيب شكرا كتير اليك علي المجهود الطيب ياريت دروس pirmavira


----------



## eng_sarhan (5 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود رائع يا بشمهندس جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 

عندى مشكله الفيديو صوت بس مش صورة


----------



## Eng. Firas (8 أغسطس 2010)

*الحلقة 6 و 14 لا تشتغل*
Please Eng. Aymen, note that these two parts are not working!! Appreciate the fixation and re-uploading..
THANX & Jazak Allahu Kul Khair​


----------



## eng_sarhan (10 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مهندس ايمن لو سمحت الدرس الخامس والسابع لا استطيع تحميلهم اعتقد ان هناك مشكله فى الرابط او شئ من هذا القبيل
جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك , وكل عام وحضرتك بخير

اخوك احمد سرحان


----------



## khalili18 (13 أغسطس 2010)

thank you so much


----------



## حيزة المصرى (13 أغسطس 2010)

الرابط مش موجود:70:


----------



## م عبدالله محمد (13 أغسطس 2010)

ما شاء الله جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للمجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (16 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خير يابشمهندس أنا مشروع تخرجي كان high rise وكان شغلي كله ايتاب هو برنامج خرافه للتعامل مع الادوار المتكررة بس للأسف مأتقنتوش وكان نفسي أعرف كل حاجة فية ودروسك إن شاء الله هيكون فيها الفايدة جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## eng_sarhan (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس بس انا سألت حضرتك عن الدرس الخامس والسابع الرابط بتاعهم لا يفتح عندى
ممكن اعادة رفع الرابط للدرس الخامس والسابع
شكرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (17 أغسطس 2010)

eng_sarhan قال:


> شكرا يا بشمهندس بس انا سألت حضرتك عن الدرس الخامس والسابع الرابط بتاعهم لا يفتح عندى
> ممكن اعادة رفع الرابط للدرس الخامس والسابع
> شكرا



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تم تجريب الروابط وهى بحالة جيدة وتعمل قد يكون حدثت مشكلة بالسيرفر الخاص بالموقع وقت محاولة حضرتك للتحميل منها
جرب حضرتك الروابط مرة اخرى وان شاء الله ستعمل معك
واذا مازالت المشكلة مستمرة اخبرنى ليتم حلها ان شاء الله
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## غالب العريفي (19 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك اللة خير ياباش مهندس واللة صار لي زمان وانا منتظر هذا الشرح كذا انت وفيت وما قصرت ومابيدنا الا ان نقول لك جزاك اللة عنا خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## eng_sarhan (19 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مهندسنا الكبير ايمن جزاكم الله عنا كل خير 
الدرس الخامس والدرس السابع لا استطيع تحميلهما ارجوا من حضرتك المساعدة شكرا

الدرس الخامس : load cases +combination

الدرس السابع : draw shear wal


----------



## omar-nasr (20 أغسطس 2010)

motashaker gedan ya bashmohandes ayman 3la el 7agat el gamda deh we zay maby2ol el masal el masry fe el mawqef dah eddy ya geddi


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 أغسطس 2010)

eng_sarhan قال:


> شكرا يا بشمهندس بس انا سألت حضرتك عن الدرس الخامس والسابع الرابط بتاعهم لا يفتح عندى
> ممكن اعادة رفع الرابط للدرس الخامس والسابع
> شكرا




رابطين اخرين للدروس 5 و 7




http://www.4shared.com/account/file/ovh9P9cv/_2__5-load_casescombination.html



http://www.4shared.com/file/fiRPMgEK/_2__7-draw_shear_wall.html

​


----------



## civil devel (20 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررر يسلمووووو


----------



## eng_sarhan (21 أغسطس 2010)

جزيتم الجنه


----------



## hiba.a (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً لك م.أيمن قنديل على هذا الشرح المميز 
لكن أود إلى أن أشير إلى نقطة مهمة في الدرس التاسع " تطبيق الأحمال"
عند تطبيق الحمولة الحية على البلاطات تم اختيار جميع عناصر المنشأ وهذا غير صحيح لأن البرنامج سيضع الحمولة الحية على الجدران أيضاً ، يرجى الانتباه 
الصحيح هو اختيار Ps وليس all ​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 أغسطس 2010)

م.هبة علوان قال:


> شكراً لك م.أيمن قنديل على هذا الشرح المميز ​
> 
> لكن أود إلى أن أشير إلى نقطة مهمة في الدرس التاسع " تطبيق الأحمال"
> عند تطبيق الحمولة الحية على البلاطات تم اختيار جميع عناصر المنشأ وهذا غير صحيح لأن البرنامج سيضع الحمولة الحية على الجدران أيضاً ، يرجى الانتباه ​
> الصحيح هو اختيار ps وليس all ​


 

اتفق معك ان الحائط يكتفي باحماله الراسية بالاضافة الي الجزء الذي سيحمله من البلاطة بما عليه من حمل ميت وحمل حي هذا بالاضافة لنصيبه من الاحمال الجانبية لذا كان من الضروري اختيار جميع البلاطات او جميع العناصر المسطحة افقيا كالبلاطات وليس راسيا كالحوائط وتحميلها كلها بالاحمال الحية والميتة ليبدا التوزيع منها الي المرات والحوائط والاعمدة 

هذا والله اعلم


----------



## hiba.a (21 أغسطس 2010)

أستاذ أيمن عندما تختار All فإن البرنامج سيقوم بتطبيق الحمولة الحية على البلاطات والجدران معاً وهذا غير صحيح ، أي أنه كان عليك اختيار البلاطات لإضافة الحمولة الحية عليها بشكل مشابه تماماً لإضافة الحمولة الميتة من قائمة Select > Floor أو باستخدام الاختيار السابق للعناصر Ps ​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 أغسطس 2010)

م.هبة علوان قال:


> أستاذ أيمن عندما تختار all فإن البرنامج سيقوم بتطبيق الحمولة الحية على البلاطات والجدران معاً وهذا غير صحيح ، أي أنه كان عليك اختيار البلاطات لإضافة الحمولة الحية عليها بشكل مشابه تماماً لإضافة الحمولة الميتة من قائمة select > floor أو باستخدام الاختيار السابق للعناصر ps ​


 

افهم قصدك باختيار البلاطات فقط او اختيارها من الاختيار السابق شكرا علي الملحوظة الجميلة جزاكم الله خيرا .........

في انتظار المزيد من لمناقشات من اجل الارتقاء بالمستوي.........


----------



## hiba.a (22 أغسطس 2010)

في الدرس السادس عشر كيف تم حساب حمولات الرياح على الطوابق يرجى التوضيح أكثر وشكراً لك. ​


----------



## body55 (23 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود

إن شاء اللّة في ميزان حسناتك
...................................................................


----------



## m m a (2 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود
إن شاء اللّة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## m m a (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اود من سيادتكم رابط شرح الايتاب جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذه المجهودات


----------



## m m a (2 سبتمبر 2010)

والله الواحد مش عارف يشكر حضرتك ازاي علي مجهودك الرائع
جزاك الله كل خير ورزقك ما تتمني


----------



## m m a (2 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود

إن شاء اللّة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## m m a (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ادعوا الله ان ييسر خطاك وان يفتح لك ابواب رحمته وان يشملك برعايته ومشكور علي جهدك الثمين


----------



## m m a (2 سبتمبر 2010)

اسال الله الكريم ان يوفقك لما تحب وترضي من صالح القول والعمل


----------



## m m a (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجو مساعدتي في تحميل باقي شرح الايتاب جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m m a (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اشكر اخي وزميلي المهندس ايمن قنديل علي جهده البليغ واتمني من الله ان يوفقه لما يحب ويرضي واطلب منه الرابط الخاص ببرنامج استاد برو وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## m m a (3 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً لك م.أيمن قنديل على هذا الشرح المميز


----------



## m m a (3 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اشكر الاخ الفاضل م ايمن علي مجهوده الرائع


----------



## m m a (3 سبتمبر 2010)

بقالى شهور كتير منتظرة دروس تعليمية للايتاب 
ربنا يبارك فيك ويجازك خير
جارى التحميل ان شاء الله
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## m m a (3 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته مشكور اخي الكريم علي مجهوداتك الثمينه وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك لكن روابط التشغيل في الاجزاء الثامن الي النهايه لا تحمل عندي ارجو معرفه السبب جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m m a (4 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مشكور مهندس ايمن علي مجهودك الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك لكن عندي مشكله اني جميع الروابط التي تبدا 4shere لا يعمل عندي ارجو مساعدتي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m m a (5 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اتقدم بالشكر الي المهندس الفاضل ايمن قنديل علي جهوده في تيسيير استخدام البرامج وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mrtaha (28 سبتمبر 2010)

_مشكور أخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود

إن شاء اللّة في ميزان حسناتك_​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااا جزيلا اااااااااااااااااا استاذ ايمن ...........

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااا....


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (28 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اخونا المهندس ليمن مشكور علي المجهود الرائع و جزاك الله كل خير معلش انا بنزل الجزء الاول من البرنامج مش بينزل بس كل الاجزاء الحمد لله نزلت لو سمحت ساعدني انزلو بالله عليك و جزاك الله كل خير و اسف علي الاطالة


----------



## ismailto (29 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## bzineddine (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng md (27 أكتوبر 2010)

اتمني لك دوام التوفيق بجد مجهود عظيم يارب يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 نوفمبر 2010)

eng md قال:


> اتمني لك دوام التوفيق بجد مجهود عظيم يارب يجعله في ميزان حسناتك





bzineddine قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا





ismailto قال:


> بارك الله فيك





eng.ah.m قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اخونا المهندس ليمن مشكور علي المجهود الرائع و جزاك الله كل خير معلش انا بنزل الجزء الاول من البرنامج مش بينزل بس كل الاجزاء الحمد لله نزلت لو سمحت ساعدني انزلو بالله عليك و جزاك الله كل خير و اسف علي الاطالة





خلوف العراقي قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااا جزيلا اااااااااااااااااا استاذ ايمن ...........
> 
> جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااا....





mrtaha قال:


> _مشكور أخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود
> 
> إن شاء اللّة في ميزان حسناتك_​





m m a قال:


> السلام عليكم ادعوا الله ان ييسر خطاك وان يفتح لك ابواب رحمته وان يشملك برعايته ومشكور علي جهدك الثمين





m m a قال:


> اسال الله الكريم ان يوفقك لما تحب وترضي من صالح القول والعمل





m m a قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجو مساعدتي في تحميل باقي شرح الايتاب جزاكم الله خيرا





m m a قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اشكر اخي وزميلي المهندس ايمن قنديل علي جهده البليغ واتمني من الله ان يوفقه لما يحب ويرضي واطلب منه الرابط الخاص ببرنامج استاد برو وجزاك الله خير الجزاء





m m a قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اشكر الاخ الفاضل م ايمن علي مجهوده الرائع





m m a قال:


> بقالى شهور كتير منتظرة دروس تعليمية للايتاب
> ربنا يبارك فيك ويجازك خير
> جارى التحميل ان شاء الله
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





m m a قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته مشكور اخي الكريم علي مجهوداتك الثمينه وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك لكن روابط التشغيل في الاجزاء الثامن الي النهايه لا تحمل عندي ارجو معرفه السبب جزاك الله خيرا





m m a قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مشكور مهندس ايمن علي مجهودك الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك لكن عندي مشكله اني جميع الروابط التي تبدا 4shere لا يعمل عندي ارجو مساعدتي جزاك الله خيرا





m m a قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اتقدم بالشكر الي المهندس الفاضل ايمن قنديل علي جهوده في تيسيير استخدام البرامج وجزاك الله كل خير





body55 قال:


> مشكور أخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود
> 
> إن شاء اللّة في ميزان حسناتك
> ...................................................................





m m a قال:


> مشكور أخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود
> إن شاء اللّة في ميزان حسناتك





m m a قال:


> والله الواحد مش عارف يشكر حضرتك ازاي علي مجهودك الرائع
> جزاك الله كل خير ورزقك ما تتمني





m m a قال:


> مشكور أخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود
> 
> إن شاء اللّة في ميزان حسناتك




_*اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا*_​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 نوفمبر 2010)

االسلام عليكم رجو اعادة الرفع على المييافاير لو امكن ذلك و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ود الحسن (9 نوفمبر 2010)

اظلك الله في ظله يوم لا ظل الا ظله


----------



## mdsayed (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ramy safwat (15 نوفمبر 2010)

بعد اذانك يا بشمهندس م/ايمن محمد قنديل كلمة السر اللى فى ETABS V 9.7 اللى فى protables 
علشان البرنامج محتاج كلمة السر


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ramy safwat قال:


> بعد اذانك يا بشمهندس م/ايمن محمد قنديل كلمة السر اللى فى ETABS V 9.7 اللى فى protables
> علشان البرنامج محتاج كلمة السر




رقم المشاركة : [*43* (*permalink*)] مهندس/أيمن قنديل 
عضو متميز


 







































*etabs v 9.7


  http://csidownloads.com/install/EtabsV95.html


 
Pass and user name to download standalone or full CD


Username: ETABS95

Password: GGhT24cv

best wishes


crack

Med for Etabs Nonlinear v9.7.1:

 http://www.4shared.com/file/dOyr5UvP/Ev971-med.html

pass

CivilEA
​*​


----------



## hawkar1 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك


----------



## شمس الدين فرغل احم (29 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صالح التميمي (30 نوفمبر 2010)

إلى :
مهندس/أيمن قنديل 
عضو متميز

أسأل الكريم رب العرش العظيم أن يجعلها في موازين حسناتك ويزيدك نورا إلى نور .......
محبك : صالح التميمي .


----------



## joassi (7 ديسمبر 2010)

:20:شكرا جزيلا"


----------



## مهندس126 (11 يناير 2011)

عزيزى المهندس ايمن 
لاجد كلمات لتعبر عن الشكر الذى تستحقة 
واتمنى لك التوفيق

وأمل فقط وضع الباسورد لفك الضغط فقد حملت البرنامج النسخة البرتبل الا انة يطلب باسورد


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (11 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## محمود-طنطاوي (12 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## نبيل محمد احمد سال (12 يناير 2011)

ياباشا م/ ايمن 
كيف افتح ملفات etabs وجزاك اللخير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس126 (13 يناير 2011)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> رقم المشاركة : [*43* (*permalink*)] مهندس/أيمن قنديل
> عضو متميز
> 
> 
> ...


 للاسف لا يعمل اليوسر نيم والباسورد غير منطبيقات:87:


----------



## م/مهدي (13 يناير 2011)

لك كل التقدير والاحترام 
وجزالكم الله خير انت وملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## عمر مذكور (17 يناير 2011)

كل الشكككككككككككرررر لك علي كل ماتقدمه لنا ونسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (18 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م:عماد المشوادى (19 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندسنا الغالى على هذا المجهود وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد ابو وسام (11 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع ,الرجاء اعادة تحميل الدرس الخامس define load combinationوالدرس السابع draw shear wall , رابط التحميل لا يعمل ,ولكم الشكر


----------



## emad_ali (15 فبراير 2011)

لا عجب من هذا المجهود الرائع وانتم شباب الثورة البيضاء جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عفق (21 فبراير 2011)

thank you


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng md (24 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا كتير اليك علي المجهود الطيب ويا رب يجعلو في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## emad_ali (4 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ملاك رياض (4 مارس 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه اخى الكريم على كل هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (4 مارس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا احبائي في الله
علي امل التواصل*​


----------



## ملاك رياض (7 مارس 2011)

اخى الكريم م / ايمن مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع صدقنى استفدت كتير . لكن معلش الدرس رقم 5 ورقم 7 لم يتم تحميلهم بسبب مشكله ما لم اعرفها ارجوا من حضرتك عمل مراجعه عليهم حتى استطيع من تحميلهم . وشكرا


----------



## saad elmancy (15 مارس 2011)

دي اجمل واحلى هديه لجميع الاعضاء........ 
الف الف شكر يا باشمهندس 
من علم الى علم ان شاء الله.......


----------



## العبدالذليل (20 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ورزقك ماتتمني من خير الدنيا والاخره


----------



## ابراهيم الفهد (28 مارس 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank you very much


----------



## mdsayed (7 أبريل 2011)

والله تسلم ايدك جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابوماجد المهندس (12 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا مهندس ايمن الله يوفقك


----------



## eng.walee (28 أبريل 2011)

يا شباب ممكن اعادة رابط الدرس الخامس ,,,,,,,,,,, وشكرا


----------



## مارى نانا (2 يونيو 2011)

thanks alot ,but can i get or buy the CD of eng Ayman Andel of revit learn & program .
also i would like to know if i can take a course in it and where can i get it.


----------



## AHMEDSHAHEEN (2 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم مجهود رائع


----------



## jak88 (9 يونيو 2011)

مشكوررر اخي الكريم


----------



## سعيد الغندور (9 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء يا هندسه وربنا يباركلك


----------



## ABDALGHANI (10 يونيو 2011)

shokran gazilan


----------



## ABDALGHANI (10 يونيو 2011)

shokran


----------



## ohammood (2 يوليو 2011)

Really, I appreciate your assistant about this wonderful lectures.
Thanks a lot of my brother
good luck


----------



## زهير موسى (2 يوليو 2011)

شكرا يا بشمهندس أيمن والله عملت فينا معروف كبير والله يعينك على فعل الخير وأنا كنت متحير فى كيفية تعلم الايتابس والحمد لله بدات أتعلم


----------



## H - M (7 يوليو 2011)

La;,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,v


----------



## elza3aim (10 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ahmedelmuslm (22 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م احمد الضموور (8 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخي


----------



## مينا نبيل رسمي (10 أغسطس 2011)

الله يخليك علي هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (15 أغسطس 2011)

مفااااااااجأة جاااااااامدة جدا باشمهندس ايمن ربنا يخلييييييك ويكرمك


----------



## محمدمحمدالضوى (17 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور اخى فى الله المهندس القدير ايمن قنديل على هذ المجهود الاكثر من رائع
واسأل الله العظيم يبارك لك فى الوقت وان يجعل كل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس مينا (18 أغسطس 2011)

ميرسى كتييييييييييير على الاسطوانه الرائعه دى 
​


----------



## ahmad mounir (24 أغسطس 2011)

الواحد مش عارف يشكرك ازاي ياهندسه بجد جزاك الله خيراااا انا كمان مدني هندسه المنصوره علي فكره


----------



## hamza ali alaamery (20 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## saida2011 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا بس في باسورد على ملف البرنامج بعد التحميل ممكن نعرفو؟


----------



## 3ally (28 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير و جعل هذا العمل الطيب خالصا لوجهه الكريم و فى ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله


----------



## 3ally (28 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير و جعل هذا العمل الطيب خالصا لوجهه الكريم و فى ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله


----------



## عمادالبرنس (30 سبتمبر 2011)

شكر وتقدير لمهندسنا الجليل جزاك الله خيرا لو سمحت بس لى طلب انا وبحمل البرنامج الرابط الثانى مش شغال لو ممكن رابط غيره اكون شاكر


----------



## عمادالبرنس (30 سبتمبر 2011)

متشكر خالص على البرنامج بس لى طلب لو سمحت الرابط الثانى مش شغال لو ممكن رابط غيره شغال اكون شاكر افضالك


----------



## [email protected] (2 أكتوبر 2011)

1000000 شكر يا باشمهندس وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## [email protected] (2 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mido_ahmad_fathi (15 أكتوبر 2011)

كما انت كبير يابشمهندس ونتعلم منك الكثير والكثير


----------



## على جامع (20 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على كل ماتقدمه لنا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## امل محمد فارس (25 نوفمبر 2011)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ووفقك لما فيه الخير


----------



## murad_civil (22 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## أحمد أمين مقبل (9 يناير 2012)

شكرا يامهندس أيمن


----------



## eva engineering (11 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## jafarcasaki (18 يناير 2012)

والله ماتقصر استاذ ايمن وربي يوفقك ويخليك النا فديوات راقية جدا جدا وانا مشروع تخرجي ايتابس بس لا اجد احد يعلمني على البرنامج شكررررررررررررررررررررررا ربي يوفقك


----------



## شاکر (18 يناير 2012)

شکراً يا اخي الکريم


----------



## hk_shahin (18 يناير 2012)

شكراجزيلا............لك اخي الكريم..............الله يبارك فيك..........وزد في حسناتك


----------



## azad68 (19 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس محمد سرور (19 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يابشمهندس ايمن


----------



## arsh (26 يناير 2012)

*شكرا لك أخي العزيز جزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## arsh (26 يناير 2012)

*شكرا لك أخي العزيز جزاك الله خير الجزاء...



*


----------



## احمد وبس2010 (26 يناير 2012)

اقل ما توصف به انك اكثر من رائع لك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## mustafa20099 (12 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير يابش مهندس


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (12 فبراير 2012)

ممكن المحاضرة السابعه ترفعوعه على الميديا فاير ماتتحمل وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (3 مارس 2012)

{بنا يجازيك خير يابشمهندس ايمن


----------



## احمدابوزهراء (25 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس ايمن مشكوور جدا

*


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (25 مارس 2012)

اوجه الشكر والتقدير الى المهندس ايمن جازاها لله خير الجزاء واطلب من اخواني المهندسين اعادة رفع المحاضر السابعه وشكرا


----------



## pmc (4 أبريل 2012)

المحاضرة السابعه على الميديا فاير
http://www.mediafire.com/?54jhj5wgjx6dqj6


----------



## عاشق الانبار (4 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك كثيرا وبارك الله فيك وننتظر جديدك باذن الله


----------



## سويطات (4 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جلال غني حسن (8 أبريل 2012)

مهندس أيمن / جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## aymankamel79 (9 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (16 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## taiscer (18 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng-abdelah (25 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور يا هندسة...بارك الله لك


----------



## hawkar1 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

​جزاك الله‌ خيرا


----------



## أنس بن وليد (12 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## منصور الدمنهورى (1 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله
شى جميل جدا ان يكون هناك تواصل بين المهندسين الاشقاء
وانا اشكركم جميعا واخص بالذكر المهندس ايمن
واريد ان اضف نقطة انا مهندس تصميم وتنفيذ
ان التنفيذ هام جدا واهم من تعليم التصميم فمهندس مصمم واحد
يعمل الكثير ونحن فى زمن الاقتصاد والسرعة فالاهتمام بطرف التنفيذ والخبرة قد تغنيك عن عمل تصميمات بالحسوب بمجرد تقدير المسافات والخبرة والحس الهندسى قد تكون موفقا فى تصميمك مع العلم ان الحس الهندسى مطلوب والاهم كيف تدير العمل بتعليم معاملة الناس بطريقة طيبة فهذة امور فى غاية الاهمية طبعا مع كونى لا اقلل من من يتعلمون التصميم فان اجيد العمل على كل برامج الهندسة الانشائية المشهورة ولكن احيانا اهتم جيدا بمراحل التنفيذ وانا بعمل تصميم واوصى زملائى المصممين ان يتعمدوا البساطة الانشائية والسهولة والتماثل فى المبنى بقدر الامكان وعمل النظام الاساسى بسيط والاكثار من النظام الكمرى فى التصميم والاهمتام اكثر بطريقة التنفيذ فكم من تصميم القى بة ارضا ثم نفذ الاسهل منة ولا احد يحكم على كون المنفذ خطا ولكن قد يكون بحاجة الى تحسينات بسيطة
واشكركم جميعا واتمنى لكم كل توفيق


----------



## الشريف89 (2 مارس 2013)

احتاج لفيديو تعليمي لبرنامج Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis Professional 2010 ‏بالعربي
ارجوا المساعدة​


----------



## ahmad salah dibas (12 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مينا نارمر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*جزاك الله الف خير*

جزاك الله الف خير يا باشمهندس بس عندى بيطلب كلمه سر لفتح الملف المضغوط
ياريت لو تبعتهولنا؟
و لكم منا جزيل الشكر


----------

